# Stuff needed for whelping



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I was going to put this in the breeding section, but I don't seem to have access to it. This is the list of things I will have gathered before Abby goes into labor, am I forgeting anything?

vet's number
nutracal
iodine wipes
scissors
heating pad
thermometer
hemostats (2)
scale
paper and pen
towels
paper towels
tums or ice cream
trash bag
warm place to put pups while mom finishes whelping
hot water bottle
something to munch (for me)
flask of coffee (for me)
book and laptop
phone


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you have dental floss, surgical gloves, vaseline, flashlight?
How about sugar, salt water, karo syrup, evaporated milk, syringes, etc. just in case? + emergency vet number


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Do you have dental floss, surgical gloves, vaseline, flashlight?
> How about sugar, salt water, karo syrup, evaporated milk, syringes, etc. just in case? + emergency vet number


Yeah. Instead of karo syrup, I will have nutrical and instead of evaporated milk I will have puppy formula. Why salt water? And the vet's number is already in my phone.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Way back (50 yrs ago!) I had a setter who gave birth to 9 puppies. We actually saved one with a spool of thread. She had a retained placenta, and we had to cut the umbilical cord. bled like a sieve. We were 16, but I held the puppy, and my twin brother managed to get the thread around the cord; which was really close to the pup. Worked like a charm!! Pup lived and survived.

I have since read that letting the pups nurse while the dam is still in labor helps the hormone that sustains contractions keep up the contractions. Ask the vet about this? Sue


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Yeah. Instead of karo syrup, I will have nutrical and instead of evaporated milk I will have puppy formula. Why salt water? And the vet's number is already in my phone.


I think you are already prepared and ready to go Pam


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Pam for the puppy shower is there anything you need after the puppies are born? I'm in Canada and I'm not sure if it would do any good for me to send something pre-whelping.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Feeding tubes also might be a good idea  12 cc syringes, formula, etc. better to be prepared and not need this stuff than have to track it down at the last minute! Revival has great prices on both.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Feeding tubes also might be a good idea  12 cc syringes, formula, etc. better to be prepared and not need this stuff than have to track it down at the last minute! Revival has great prices on both.


Thanks for the info. I've inserted tons of feeding tubes in people, not sure how to do it in a puppy. In people, it goes down the nose.  I do have a stethoscope to test for placement. Just feed it down the back of the throat and then insert air slowy and listen for bubbling?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

susan davis said:


> I have since read that letting the pups nurse while the dam is still in labor helps the hormone that sustains contractions keep up the contractions. Ask the vet about this? Sue


That's interesting to know



svdreamer said:


> I was going to put this in the breeding section, but I don't seem to have access to it. This is the list of things I will have gathered before Abby goes into labor, am I forgeting anything?


I pretty much think you have everything (and obviously others have mentioned syringes already)
You will do just fine (and the coffee will help too!)


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Some places say to have beer around and give some to the mom if her milk is delayed dropping down. Anyone do this?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Thanks for the info. I've inserted tons of feeding tubes in people, not sure how to do it in a puppy. In people, it goes down the nose.  I do have a stethoscope to test for placement. Just feed it down the back of the throat and then insert air slowy and listen for bubbling?


If you google it on youtube there are some great videos. I have never done it yet myself but feel pretty comfortable with the concept after watching the videos. There are also good videos on removing dewclaws which you probably will want to do on the puppies too.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm no help on what you need for supplies. But wanted to wish you lots of luck and sending good healthy puppy vibes your way.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Some places say to have beer around and give some to the mom if her milk is delayed dropping down. Anyone do this?


Yes, you open a can when she starts to whelp and let it sit and get flat on the counter. A teaspoon or so. Dark beer is preferred to light beer as it is the hops I guess that help bring the milk down? It is nowhere near enough to harm the mum. I have heard some people worried they will get her drunk. They won't lol.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, thank you, I'll add a six pack of dark beer to the list so she does't have to drink alone. lol j/k


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Ok, thank you, I'll add a six pack of dark beer to the list so she does't have to drink alone. lol j/k


LMAO not a bad idea. One might help calm your nerves  Just don't drink the whole pack incase you gotta rush to the vet ha ha!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> LMAO not a bad idea. One might help calm your nerves  Just don't drink the whole pack incase you gotta rush to the vet ha ha!


:laughing8: :laughing8: ccasion5: :tongue:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

pam i dont thnk i saw clamps on your list
a sterile hair clip will also do the trick, its just incase 
the cord will bleed and you need to clamp it, also be prepared to cut the cord
it happened us with bianca she stood looking at her first pup fo ages, so we had to take over, but she got the hang after. seems so long ago now,
best of luckxxxx


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Ok, thank you, I'll add a six pack of dark beer to the list so she does't have to drink alone. lol j/k


lol funniest post I have read here. An instant classic!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

*Whelping*

Sorry, the message you sent to [email protected] could not be opened? Sue


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

susan davis said:


> Sorry, the message you sent to [email protected] could not be opened? Sue


I didn't send you an email. I didn't even know your email.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Obstetric lubricant.. And use a feeding tube and syringe to squirt all around behind a puppy if it's stuck!
Aspirator 
Dopram V drops (this can revive a puppy)
Puppy stim (collostrum supplement)
I'd have 4 hemostats.. U will use 2 per puppy... Also don't rush to get the cord cut.. Milk the blood back to the puppy (Kristi can u send her that article?) 
Vet bed
Bottles and extra teats (incase u have to hand rear)
Sterilising solution
Hand sanitiser (incase u need to feather her to get contractions going you're goin to want to make sure you're antibaced)

Panacur 10% is the only worker safe for pregnant bitched as it kills dormant larvae... Its also used to worm pups 2 weeks onwards you give to mum day 40 to 2 days post whelping.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Pam you know about taking the temperature right? Since you don't know her exact whelp date I would start 1-2 weeks early, am & pm. There is a great printable temperature recording chart on this website: 

Canine Reproduction Video and Book on Breeding and Whelping dogs by Debbie Jensen for dog breeders and Whelping Supplies needed to deliver puppies.

As well as more info about what to see/expect as far as tempertures pre-whelping.

It's also just a good quick run-through of what you might expect. It's not the best website out there but sometimes I find it good to familiarize myself with the basics and then delve into the details lol.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, I have been reading several different sites about what to do. I didn't think to write the the temps down, but that would be a good idea. I was planning to start Wednesday to take them. I wasn't sure how often to take them, but now I know.  I do have her baseline, and I will watch for it to start to dip. 

The way we figured it out, I got her on the 17th and she was still in heat for the next ten days. So the pups should arrive around the 13th to the 21st.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Kurukulla said:


> .


Obstetric lubricant.. And use a feeding tube and syringe to squirt all around behind a puppy if it's stuck!

*K-Y jelly for this. I have read how to do it*

Aspirator 

*Have one*

Dopram V drops (this can revive a puppy)

*I will have to get this*

Puppy stim (collostrum supplement)

*I will get this if needed*

I'd have 4 hemostats.. U will use 2 per puppy... Also don't rush to get the cord cut.. Milk the blood back to the puppy (Kristi can u send her that article?) 

*I ony have the 2, I will have to pick up two more. I did know about milking the blood back from when Marmalade had her babies, thanks for reminding me.*

Vet bed

*Not sure what a vet bed is*

Bottles and extra teats (incase u have to hand rear)

*Have these*

Sterilising solution

*Not sure what this is made of or what it's for*

Hand sanitiser (incase u need to feather her to get contractions going you're goin to want to make sure you're antibaced)

*Have this*

Panacur 10% is the only worker safe for pregnant bitched as it kills dormant larvae... Its also used to worm pups 2 weeks onwards you give to mum day 40 to 2 days post whelping.

*Do I give it twice, on day 40 AND 2 days post whelping?*

Thank you for the great advice. I hope people that have been playing around with the thought of letting their dog get pregnant "just this once" see that its more then you see they are having the babies and think the dog does everything by themself. You need to plan and have everything ready and sit there with the mom to entire time and help her deliver the pups. And have a vet aware that she is whelping and standing by.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> Obstetric lubricant.. And use a feeding tube and syringe to squirt all around behind a puppy if it's stuck!
> 
> *K-Y jelly for this. I have read how to do it*
> 
> ...


I wrote some well long reply and it didnt post!!! :foxes15::foxes15:

Vet Bed.. takes all moisture away and keeps top dry.. is good for after whelping when mum is still loosing blood and pups dont get wet and cold (neither does mum!!)
Panacur - give every day from day 40 to 2 days post whelp... .5ml per 2kg in weight.. vets can prescribe it, but it can be bought online.. Then give pups from 2 weeks old and every 2 weeks til 8 weeks of age then again at 12 weeks before the pups go home (new owners then need to worm at 16 weeks and that should break the cycle) 

Sterilising solution - i use milton? its what you sterilise baby stuff with if u dont use a microwave or steam one? keep hemostats in it after you've used it (so they are sterilised between pups) 
i also have hibiscrub (which is chlorohexadine) for floors etc and if i need to wash mums bum (i have long coats..) as obv they are open to Pyometra after too.. 

People need to earn the right to breed.. and not breed any old dog.. some just shouldnt be bred full stop.. its the pups that suffer.. the bitches do NOT need a litter.. its ridiculous. Its very unlikely the perfect match for a bitch would live in the same house too.. v unlikely it does happen but not often. People irritate me because they never seem to have problems and yet people who spend years researching, showing, health testing end up with a section and worse  

Do you know of any chi breeders who you could call for reassurance?? its good to have a mentor as everyone knows different things!


----------

